
One of the best "overview" pages I've seen for a web service - daveambrose
http://www.tumblr.com/why-tumblr
======
johns
Really? Personally I think it has way too much info on one page (not
advocating additional pages...just less info at first). If you didn't know
what the site was for before arriving, you wouldn't know in 10 seconds.
There's nothing on that page above the fold that even says what it is. The
first slide moved before I had a chance to even figure out what was on it. The
four icons below the main slideshow have hover states but appear to do
nothing.

So it's kind of pretty, has a lot of info on one page and lets you sign up if
you manage to even make it to the bottom. I guess that's OK, but I'd love to
hear your explanation of why it's one of the "best" you've seen.

EDIT: I didn't realize this wasn't the home page when I wrote the above so the
too much info doesn't really apply. The slideshow still does nothing though to
answer the "why you'll love tumblr" premise that lands you on that page.

